# Happy Birthday, Mike Kellogg (WR Administrator)



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, Mike!*

*You've done a wonderful job creating this site for us all.*

*Thanks for all of your hard work. *

*Kick back today and celebrate!*

*AngelEyes*​​


----------



## gotitadeleche

Happy Birthday Mike! I agree with everything AngelEyes said. This is a wonderful site and you have worked hard to make it that way.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Happy birthday Mike!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Buon compleanno, Michele!  

Elisabetta


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy BDay Mike. Hope you had a great one!
Hugs,
Roger


----------



## Revontuli

*Happy birthday, Mike!!!*



AngelEyes expressed it so well but I'm going to repeat it:

Thank you so much for all the work.

I wish you a long and happy life with your family and friends. Have a wonderful day!

Greetings from Istanbul,
Revi


----------



## ajo fresco

Mike,

I'd like to add my own hearty, garlicky, Happy Birthday to you!  

From a happy WR user 

Ajo Fresco


----------



## romarsan

Yep, llego tarde, pero cargada de buenos deseos.

Ojalá hayas tenido un dia precioso y andes aún recuperándote de la celebración.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Mike*!

*May All Your Wishes Come True. 
                                        Happy Birthday! *

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mike? Kellogg? WR?
I don't see...

Be what as it may, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Well, happy after-post-birthday Mike! 

Take care. 

George Faraway.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

_F E L I C I D A D E S -  M I K E !!!!_

_Y NO TE QUEJES....ES._​ 
UN ABRAZO!!! Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS, MUCHOS AÑOS MAS DE DISFRUTE, CON TU EXTRAORDINARIA LABOR EN ESTE GRAN FORO.​ 
SALUDOS CORDIALES DESDE VENEZUELA.​ 
*ROSANGELUS*​


----------



## bb008

*Tarde pero seguro, Mike Feliz Cumpleaños...*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

It was also my aunt's birthday.
And I forgot too...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Happy Birthday Mike. You've created something truly wonderful and amazing in this site. I've learned so much from my friends on WR. I've had the opportunity to meet some of the face to face. Thank you so much.


----------



## coquis14

Enjoy yourself


----------



## Mirlo

Un Feliz cumpleaños para ti MIke.... aunque sea tan tarde, la fiesta continúa.


----------



## Fernita

Shame on me!!!!!

Hope you had a great day!
And thanks for this excellent site!!

Cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Another birthday? Thank you so much for creating this site, Mike. I've learned so much here. I've met people online that I later visited face-to-face. I recommend this site to everyone.


----------



## cfu507

Happy birthday!

Why am I not surprised that AngelEyes is the first who blessed you


----------

